# 2001 nissan frontier oil leak



## jessica08 (Mar 31, 2016)

my 2001 nissan frontier has a pretty bad oil leak that i just noticed this morning. walked outside and theres a big oil spot on the driveway. so i crawled under to see if i could tell where it was leaking, of course not. I cleaned it up some checked to see if the oil drain plug was tight and made sure it wasnt leaking from the filter itself. I was told to check the engine oil cooler to see if the o-ring was failing. but i cant find where it is located. Anybody know?? 


Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2001 Frontier's didn't have the oil cooler seal issues; those were on VQ engines. It would help to know which engine you have....VG33E or KA24DE? Common leaks areas are oil pressure switches, rear oil pan lip seal, rear main seal and valve cover gaskets.


----------

